# Endpad (and other?) problems - help please



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

I noticed Endpad wasn't working (probably not the latest version). The log shows nothing. When you start it in TiVoWeb it simply says "Error - padding daemon did not start!" If I start it in a Telnet session (in /var/hack)using ./endpad.tcl -e 10 the first error is ./endpad.tcl: proc: command not found, follwed by global not found, follwed by a series of puts not found.

I CHMOD'd it just to be sure.

Then I went to joe my rc.sysinit.author, only to find that jow fails to open (anyhwere, on any or no file) with "couldn't load termcap entry. Using ansi default. Segmentation fault".

This all seems to have stopped around 14 Nov, which is around teh time I was starting to fiddle with the Mode 0 hacks - and I definitely used joe to edit something around then.

Anyone have any ideas please? I have searched but not really found anything.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I have another theory; which is what happened to me last week; though it might not be the same for you, of course as I don't think that was the error I got.

However, you must _not_ leave any gaps when entering more than one channel call-sign per line.

eg

channel BBC24,MOVIE24,VIRG1,FXUK,HALLMK startpad 0 endpad 0

would work while

channel BBC24, MOVIE24, VIRG1, FXUK, HALLMK startpad 0 endpad 0

would not


----------



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

I don't recall changing anything in that area Carl, all I was doing was re-setting the default quality Thanks anyway.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

My guess is that you've previously set up your PATH to include the folders with Joe and Endpad and have inadvertently lost those settings - probably when you rebooted to change your video preferences.

What do you get if you type "echo $PATH" at a telnet prompt?
I get this which includes where most of my stuff lives.

```
bash-2.02# echo $PATH
/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/devbin:/var/hack:/var/hack/bin:/var/hack/scripts
```


----------



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

Thx for the suggestion, path seems OK (I get pretty much the same as you). Other hacks (Dailymail) appear to be running OK.

Oddly enough, and without me having done anything apart from (I think) the echo $PATH command (and also inadvertently the same command but without the echo, and running DAILYMAIL manually), joe now seems to be working OK.

Still no endpad though. Will go back to what I was trying to do, which was put a later version on.


----------



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

Hmmmm weird. Now joe isn't working again. Have transferred endpad.tcl 1.5.4, using FileZilla (which seems determined to not do a proper binary transfer - I need to find another free FTP program!). I went to use joe to look at the file to see if it has put M's on the end of each line this time and suddenly it doesn't work again...

Also noticed that temparature is reported at 44 degrees - about 12 higher than it was before I put it in a cabnit. Still, I don't think that's *too* high is it?

Also can't run ./endpad.tcl when in /var/hack - "No such file or directory" - I *did*CHMOD 755 it.

Some things seem to run OK (tserver, an old dailymail program), some things don't (e.g. nowshowing.tcl, but I'm not sure this would run interactively anyway - but it says No Such File when it clearly exists)

Puzzled...


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

I know its heresey (sp?) to some people on here but I've never had a problem with the FTP program you get on XP at the command prompt.
I just type "Start>run>cmd" use old fashioned DOS commands to get to the folder I need
type "ftp" then "open xxx.xxx.xx.xx". At least when you type "binary" it listens!
I did spend a lot of time getting irritated with "mput" (to send multiple files) until I discovered typing "prompt" first turned off all the y/n questions.
I know there are more sophisticated ways to do it but I use what I know 

Sorry I have no other ideas about your missing Joe


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

> I need to find another free FTP program!


I use SmartFTP with Textpad as text editor and find both have given me no problems with Tivo

http://smartftp.en.softonic.com/

http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/TextPad-Download-24451.html


----------



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

Ah OK, I have SmartFTP but it starts with a warning about having expired - but you can just click through it!


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

smokie said:


> I need to find another free FTP program!).


Have been using Filezilla with my Tivo for over two years with zero issues. Filezilla is the preferred FTP program of many Tivo users who have had issues with other FTP programs like CuteFTP.

Perhaps you haven't set Filezilla up to transfer in Binary mode?


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

SmartFTP works for me - but it defaults to AUTO, you must change it to BINARY.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

TCM2007 said:


> SmartFTP works for me - but it defaults to AUTO, you must change it to BINARY.


Precisely the same issue with Filezilla.

It works perfectly but you must change the default transfer mode to Binary.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

I've been using CuteFTP for years (currently CuteFTP Pro 8.0) and haven't had a problem. Ever.


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

AMc said:


> I know its heresey (sp?) to some people on here but I've never had a problem with the FTP program you get on XP at the command prompt.
> I just type "Start>run>cmd" use old fashioned DOS commands to get to the folder I need
> type "ftp" then "open xxx.xxx.xx.xx". At least when you type "binary" it listens!
> I did spend a lot of time getting irritated with "mput" (to send multiple files) until I discovered typing "prompt" first turned off all the y/n questions.
> I know there are more sophisticated ways to do it but I use what I know


Me too, command line FTP is fine under XP and Vista.

I always type BIN, PROMPT and HASH as soon as I connect (HASH puts hashes across screen as it transfers so you can see its working).


----------



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

Thanks - I seem to have a successful FTP program, now back to the other problems... 

Today Joe seems to be working - I also resent 1.5.1 endpad.tcl and that is now working fine. Although I'm a bit worried that "an issue" may be developing, thanks to all for your help.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

smokie said:


> Although I'm a bit worried that "an issue" may be developing, thanks to all for your help.


Do you have *&* signs at the end of each line in your rc.sysinit file? If not you will start to develop problems due to applications like Endpad not being properly backgrounded.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Ian_m said:


> HASH puts hashes across screen as it transfers so you can see its working


That would have been useful to know when I was FTPing 300MB the other day, thanks


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Pete77 said:


> Do you have *&* signs at the end of each line in your rc.sysinit file? If not you will start to develop problems due to applications like Endpad not being properly backgrounded.


EndPad backgrounds itself and does not need the & (although it doesn't hurt).


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

TCM2007 said:


> EndPad backgrounds itself and does not need the & (although it doesn't hurt).


Thank you for that helpful informative post TCM.


----------



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

The log shows it as working but Dailymail says it isn't. I trust the log more...although Dailymail is usually right too. I expect a full reboot will cure it now.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

smokie said:


> The log shows it as working but Dailymail says it isn't.


If you haven't configured DailyMail with endpad then it doesn't notice it. I've never bothered getting into how the two interact so my emails don't mention endpad.
DM doesn't see the task I have that updates DynDNS with my current IP address either.


----------

